# Stomach Bloat – Gastric Dilation Volvulus in Dogs – Holistic Approach - Dr. Dobias



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Stomach Bloat – Gastric Dilation Volvulus in Dogs – Holistic Approach « Dr. Peter Dobias – holistic veterinary medicine

 

It's a good read with your morning cup.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He's got some really interesting ideas. I still think a gastropexy is the way to go if you want to prevent it even if it does limit the natural movement of the stomach. The fact that it prevents the stomach from twisting is all I care about since that IS a natural movement of the stomach.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I thought it was interesting until he got off onto that "energy flow" mumbo jumbo. He lost all credibility after that.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah, his energy flow stuff is weird, and I'd like to see his research behind the raw fed v kibble fed GDV.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> I thought it was interesting until he got off onto that "energy flow" mumbo jumbo. He lost all credibility after that.


Lol. Me too...And the supplements part. I was just thinking...Hmmm...I think I'll just stick to PMR, thank you very much. I don't need to pay an arm and a leg for nutrients my dog already gets in it's diet.


----------

